# New Humidor - Video Link in Post



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello again everyone, I recently bought a new humi and wanted to see what the Puff community thinks. I got it at my usual tobacco store and its been great. Constantly at 66% rh and 68 degrees. 
Here's the video link: Craftsman's Bench - Casa Grande - YouTube


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't watch it link does not work... Would have loved to see it. Good Luck


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Second that, bad link.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it's because I took the URL from the iPhone site, here's the tag for it: watch?v=uZ_fH9eb3uw


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's the link that worked for me:
My Humidor - YouTube

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Just a quick word of advice with that particular model humidor.
The bowed glass in the lid makes it top heavy which puts a large
burden on the hinges, especially the piano hinges on the corners.

This model is laminate over fiberboard and if the fiberboard gets
too moist the weight of the top will pull the hinges out if the
weight of the lid is left fully on them.

It happened to mine and now it's collecting dust, empty in a closet...

Best to hold the lid....

Good smokes!
PG


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats on your graduation! Good stash so far. Good luck with your new humi.


----------



## Es1topgun (Feb 21, 2013)

very nice looking stash....also your humidor looks great!


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice bro. Nice collection of sticks good luck soon you will have 5 humidors looks like you now have the cigar sickness.ENJOY IT


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice looking humidor. Thanks for sharing.


----------

